# Sticky  Deer hunting package giveaway now live!



## KaGee

That's right! Thanks to the generosity of an OGF member, On Sunday, August 16th we will hold a drawing to give away a nice deer hunting set up. Perfect for any 1st time deer hunter it includes a Remington 1187 12 Ga equipped with a standard barrel, improved cylinder and Xtra full turkey choke. Also comes with a rifled cantilever barrel.

But wait, there's more! He is also throwing in a Summit Titan SD tree stand.
The rifle is an older model but still very serviceable. The tree stand has only been used a few times.

Complete information with entry instructions here: https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/deer-hunting-package-giveaway.372665/
Good Luck!


----------



## KaGee

Good luck to those that enter!


----------



## 1more

That’s awesome, get better Strongpursuader!


----------

